# Heey



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey, never joined a support group before so don't quite know what to say! I'm friendly enough, so say hi if you like


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey scared a warm welcome to the forum, well you made a good first choice cause this place is amazing, how long have you been diagnosed and what insulin regime are you on x


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

about 10 years, how about yourself? im on pretty much everything ha. 5 injections a day, fast acting 3 times and slow acting 2 times, what about you? have you been part of this forum long? x


----------



## Mark T (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Sacredgirl


----------



## Copepod (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome Scaredgirl - everyone and all contributions are welcome, seeking and giving advice, jokes, off the subject etc, or reading without posting, if you prefer.


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

aww thank you  makes me feel special people are replying ha! how do you find it? is it just me who finds it so incredibly hard?


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> about 10 years, how about yourself? im on pretty much everything ha. 5 injections a day, fast acting 3 times and slow acting 2 times, what about you? have you been part of this forum long? x



Diagnosed back in feb 09, at the moment im back on diet and exercise but i have been on injections in the past, i joined back in 09,it tells you when a person joined just under there name etc etc x

Have you got a good diabetic team around you ?


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Sacredgirl, welcome to the forum. I am on the same sort of thing as you, I use apidra as my fast acting and levemir twice a day as my long acting insulin. If you have any questions, want to rant or be happy, we are here to listen x


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think a lot of us find diabetes hard work and emotionally draining, but thats why we are all here to share our worries and give each other support and most importantly hugs! Is there anything in particular that you struggle with?


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah my diabetic team are supportive when they need to be. its just i find it hard to accept that i have it, so i haven't yet, even after all the years. i have epilepsy to, so find it difficult, but ive pushed my luck with it all these past few months so thought a support group might make it all easier..after all, theres only so much my parents and friends can do when they don't really know how it/I feel. if that makes sense.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> yeah my diabetic team are supportive when they need to be. its just i find it hard to accept that i have it, so i haven't yet, even after all the years. i have epilepsy to, so find it difficult, but ive pushed my luck with it all these past few months so thought a support group might make it all easier..after all, theres only so much my parents and friends can do when they don't really know how it/I feel. if that makes sense.



Hi Sacredgirl, welcome to the forum  It makes a lot of sense - however much they love you and want to support you they can't know what it's like to have to deal with it and try and walk that tightrope every day, looking at food and having to think about it and how it might affect you.

I found that it was best to accept it, do what I need to do to stay healthy and not let it interfere with all the other aspects of my life that are really important to me - you need to respect it, but don't dwell on it 

We've found that everyone has something new to learn most days, so if you have anything that is worrying you or that has always been difficult for you, please let us know. There is almost bound to be someone else who can relate and share their own experiences and it can help enormously to know you are not alone


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Sacredgirl.

You'll find lots of good advice here. The jokes are a different matter though ......  

Andy


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> yeah my diabetic team are supportive when they need to be. its just i find it hard to accept that i have it, so i haven't yet, even after all the years. i have epilepsy to, so find it difficult, but ive pushed my luck with it all these past few months so thought a support group might make it all easier..after all, theres only so much my parents and friends can do when they don't really know how it/I feel. if that makes sense.


That makes perfect sense to me too, that's why I joined this forum. I went through a phase of denial, ate what I wanted and drank way too much - it was my rebellion when I left home and went to uni. It wasn't good for me but I wouldn't change anything, I learnt a lot from it. Since joing this forum I have met other people living with diabetes, they have given me the motivation to get on top of things and I feel so much better mentally, and I haven't had to accept a more boring diet, in fact I have more variety than before


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Sacredgirl, welcome to the forum  It makes a lot of sense - however much they love you and want to support you they can't know what it's like to have to deal with it and try and walk that tightrope every day, looking at food and having to think about it and how it might affect you.
> 
> I found that it was best to accept it, do what I need to do to stay healthy and not let it interfere with all the other aspects of my life that are really important to me - you need to respect it, but don't dwell on it
> 
> We've found that everyone has something new to learn most days, so if you have anything that is worrying you or that has always been difficult for you, please let us know. There is almost bound to be someone else who can relate and share their own experiences and it can help enormously to know you are not alone



Yeah, i recently had to go through hell to get them to realise that. its hard, and i'll be the first one to agree that its something that I need to accept it to be able to handle it better, but i feel like sometimes its as if im stuck in a tunnel for the past 10 or so years with it and theres no end. I struggle with it because im the first one in my family to get it so i dont really have that support where i can lean on. most of my friends are in different cities at uni and its just hard to feel close enough to people to unload all the rubbish onto. i know im a strong person etc but even the strongest person cracks sometimes..


----------



## gail1 (Nov 8, 2011)

wellcome to the forum They are a great bunch of people here full of support


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah, well thats what i'm hoping for anyway. it was my dads suggestion to join a forum and i feel like it will help a great deal! i just hope you all dont get sick of my many rants i'll no doubt have! ha.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2011)

Speaking honestly - it's just a flippin relief not to have to explain stuff that we all get, nor to have to define eg for what reason I feel grumpy, when I'm feeling grumpy cos eg my A1c wasn't what I thought/hoped it would be.

Or how euphoric I got with a low one.  I cried with happiness.  First time sub-7 ever in 39+ years.

Everyone here totally understands it.  My husband understood I was pleased, fine, OK - but not that pleased, with such a stupid thing as a blood test result, stop being so ridiculous (no he didn't say it, but  .....) am sure he thought I'd finally gone completely bonkers ....    (So did my GP actually but I couldn't give a tinker's cuss what he thought LOL) 

Just join in, hun! - you'll soon get the hang with a bit of practice!  

(practise? never can remember!)


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Sacredgirl  Rant away, it always helps and you will always get support here x


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

tbh, i think i do just need to speak to people who are more accustomed to the emotions and feelings that i go through with being a diabetic, especially after appointments etc.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi sacredgirl. Welcome 

You're not the first to sit in the groove for years and then decide it's time to pop your head up and see if you could do better.

Many of us have been the same and this forum is one place where you can ask the questions before you commit to something new. I couldn't properly carb count before last year and used to guess everything, doses and all.

I hope you can get plenty from us.

Rob


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

do any of yous feel pressured into doing new things from your diabetic doctor? or a little patronised sometimes?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> do any of yous feel pressured into doing new things from your diabetic doctor? or a little patronised sometimes?



Absolutely. One of the most annoying things is when you have a question and it is dismissed and you are made to feel small and stupid. Or someone trying to convince you of something that you know doesn't work for you. Doesn't happen with my current consultant I must add!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Absolutely. One of the most annoying things is when you have a question and it is dismissed and you are made to feel small and stupid. Or someone trying to convince you of something that you know doesn't work for you. Doesn't happen with my current consultant I must add!



i just dont feel like they don't really make an effort to make me feel comfortable enough to talk to them about any issues i might have, and tbf, i do have a lot of issues! but then again, i just have issues with hospitals.


----------



## Lady Willpower (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Scared, you are so welcome to have a moan about anything on here, the mission, if you chose to accept it, is find something the rest of us havent moaned about rofl!! Before you mentioned parents I thought you were my daughter!! She is 24 and had hated being diabetic since she was born. I was born with diabetes like she was 46 years ago and for the first 30 years I hated it too. I was the one and only in my family and I have 26 first cousins and the only person to have it was me. I really hated not having anyone to tell things to and have them understand. I came to terms with it more when I had kids as my diabetes had to be spot on for the childrens sake but I still hated it. Then I was diagnosed with retinopathy and my eyesight is the thing that I most value and so it gave me a jolt and I pulled myself into line. I still have people look at me as though I have just admitted to killing small furry animals if I reach for a cake or chocolate at parties but I generally stick my tongue out and say that it's on my diet sheet!!! Ok that's a small white fib but with good control you can generally eat a very healthy diet and then break out once in a while but monitor your blood to make sure you have enough insulin. What I am trying to say is that, once you decide that you are going to control your diabetes, it stops controlling you and you can come to terms with it. And if not you can come in here and let rip for a while lol I think that the group is meeting up soon so if it is near you try to go and make some diabetic friends x


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

ahh thank you  it means a lot that i have somewhere to rant away!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> Hey, never joined a support group before so don't quite know what to say! I'm friendly enough, so say hi if you like



I'd like to say hi   Sheena


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I'd like to say hi   Sheena



ahh hii


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> do any of yous feel pressured into doing new things from your diabetic doctor? or a little patronised sometimes?


Definitely, it's taken me 8 years to find some one who doesn't treat me like an idiot, and someone who I can talk to and they will understand. You really need to keep looking for someone new that you can see until you find the right one and then stick to them!


----------



## slipper (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Sacred girl, welcome. Interesting name.

I have found little help over the years with other health problems, but we have a new Dr at the surgery,and  he has transformed my life this year. He listens and reacts. He found my diabetes whilst looking at other problems.

It is such a welcome to find someone who listens. Keep trying with your Doc, and if eventually your still not happy, change to someone else. I wish I had years ago.


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah i guess i just dont feel comfortable with anything medical though ha. most of all hospitals, so the idea of going to a new one kinda scares me a little. wimpish, i know! ha. thanks for the advice though  x


----------

